# Half way!



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2018)

4 hours in and I'm halfway through! I'm expecting the next half to the slower. But I will get there. Heres a start line selfie!
 
P.S. I'm writing this post whilst in a queue for the loo!


----------



## Robin (May 13, 2018)

Go Stitch! (the only reason I'm up at this hour to cheer you on is because I'm in a different time zone!)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2018)

Great stuff @Stitch147! Hope it went well


----------



## grovesy (May 13, 2018)

Hope you managed the second half without problem,


----------



## Flower (May 13, 2018)

Good stuff Stitch  I hope you're all safely finished now with a medal/certificate in your hands and not too sore feet


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2018)

Hope all is well Stitch, and you are now having a well-deserved rest!


----------



## HOBIE (May 14, 2018)

GOOD stuff Stitch


----------

